# Sleeper 528i



## ezbmr (Oct 16, 2006)

This guy I know said that his 540 could be modified to have 400 hp NA, and I am like bs. If that could happen, then my 528, should be able to get 250 or more NA and I would be much happier. 



BTW, Does anyone know where I can get a free 335i engine and auto tranny.... :rofl:


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

tRY REPOSTING IN THE E39 FORUM. yOU MAY GET SOME MORE REALISTIC FEED BACK TO SETTLE THIS .


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

ezbmr said:


> This guy I know said that his 540 could be modified to have 400 hp NA, and I am like bs. If that could happen, then my 528, should be able to get 250 or more NA and I would be much happier.
> 
> BTW, Does anyone know where I can get a free 335i engine and auto tranny.... :rofl:


Look at this 540i with 400+ hp
http://www.jimmy540i.com/supercharger.htm


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

bimmerusam3 said:


> Look at this 540i with 400+ hp
> http://www.jimmy540i.com/supercharger.htm


Auto tranny hmm get manual!!!!


----------

